# Kent meet??



## Marshmallow (Jul 28, 2017)

Anyone in Kent looking to meet. I'm happy to arrange something


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi, you might be interested in contacting the lovely people at Circle-D. They are a group of 18-30 (older people accepted!) people with diabetes who get together regularly for meet ups and social events in the Kent region, chiefly, but also have branches elsewhere in the country. They are a great bunch of people, and it can really help to spend time amongst other people who 'get it' 

http://www.circledrocks.co.uk/

They're also on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/circledrocks/


----------



## Marshmallow (Jul 29, 2017)

You little superstar. I'm only 29 so would suit perfectly


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2017)

Good luck ! Talk is good


----------

